# New Update Coming 4/28!



## Pintuition (Apr 26, 2021)

It was just announced on the official AC Twitter that an update is coming on 4/28!









						May Day, International Museum Day, and wedding season come to Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Nintendo
					

In the Animal Crossing™: New Horizons game, time moves along just like in real life. This means that seasons will change, different bugs and fish may hang out on your island, and some fun events are on the horizon. Whether you experienced these even…




					www.nintendo.com
				




Looks like we're getting more May Day, more Stamp/Museum Day, new wedding season items, and more. What does everyone think?


----------



## a potato (Apr 26, 2021)

I think it’s nice they’re changing some of the events. It makes me wonder if major holidays will change, too.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh that new wedding bell item is something I've wanted for a long, long time. I'm hoping it has colour variants like the old wedding set though. A pink one just doesn't fit my island.

Definitely a small update, but it's nice to see them update old mini events too. I will say I'm a bit ehh on the fact a lot of the new items we get are Nook Shopping ones again. I don't mind mini holiday items being Nook Shopping items, but I would like to see some new regular items for the shop rotations.​


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m happy for a new May Day puzzle and a few of the new seasonal items at least. Nothing changing to the Stamp event is sort of dissapointing,  there’s not much of a challenge to it. Was hoping they would shake it up somehow.


----------



## Mick (Apr 26, 2021)

That's about what I expected, since the events for May/June are still unlocked in the current game version. Personally I find it difficult to judge updates by their announcements, as we won't know what most of the new items are or how they look until the update is dropped and the game files are checked.

I would have loved a bigger update, but I guess I'll be able to use at least some of the new seasonal items, and at least they made some reasons to do these events again, so that's alright with me!

I find it interesting that the wedding season (June) was included too. That means we either won't hear anything about a next update until late June, or it could be that the next update is not event related.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 26, 2021)

It feels like more of the same, I hope we get some major updates later down the road.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm excited for the nuptial items - especially the bell!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 26, 2021)

There's a flower basket coming along with the wedding items (I think for that set).
So excited.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 26, 2021)

it's a shame we still probably won't be getting a pride item for june, but it's nintendo so i can't say i'm surprised.


----------



## Raven_ (Apr 26, 2021)

I was hoping that we might get an update announcement for late June at e3 but since the wedding season lasts until June 30th I am not so sure anymore.. but I am still hoping for e3


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 26, 2021)

Always nice to see some new items


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 26, 2021)

Looks like fun!! Happy for new wedding items, my irl wedding is set for October 2022 and I'd definitely like to have as many wedding items in game so I can make an Animal Crossing version of it lol

It feels a little lackluster, but I am happy for any new items we can get honestly. Twitter is apparently worried that the updates are as good as they're gonna get with no new content, but I'm not losing hope yet. It might be too optimistic but I'm hoping they'll announce paid DLC at E3.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2021)

I love that they brought back the summer fish kites from the GCN.
Everything else, meh.
Are they holding back until E3 or are we just not getting much more content after all?


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 26, 2021)

pinkfawn said:


> Looks like fun!! Happy for new wedding items, my irl wedding is set for October 2022 and I'd definitely like to have as many wedding items in game so I can make an Animal Crossing version of it lol
> 
> It feels a little lackluster, but I am happy for any new items we can get honestly. Twitter is apparently worried that the updates are as good as they're gonna get with no new content, but I'm not losing hope yet. It might be too optimistic but I'm hoping they'll announce paid DLC at E3.


Honestly, so many key features of older games are missing in ACNH to have to pay for these key features after paying $60 at launch for an unfinished game would be pretty scummy of nintendo.


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 26, 2021)

Slap in the face to anyone who's been hoping for real content... Sooooo many stripped features from previous games that I've FINALLY accepted we will likely never see in this game :/

I'm glad some people are happy with it, but I personally am not in that group.


----------



## azurill (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m glad May Day  is back, I really liked the maze. It’s nice to have the wedding event back. I started my second island in January excited to play it on that island.The bell looks amazing. I like that fish flag it will look nice in my camping area.
I’m hoping  we get some news about a bigger update at E3.


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 26, 2021)

Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> Honestly, so many key features of older games are missing in ACNH to have to pay for these key features after paying $60 at launch for an unfinished game would be pretty scummy of nintendo.



Oh, I meant DLC for items or something optional like that. I think the features will still be coming in monthly updates.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 26, 2021)

Whilst I'm still in my first year of playing I'm just excited to play these events for the first time like all the others. However it's great to see them changing the themes up in the game's second year to keep longterm players invested.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

Okay so not a _big _update, but I'm holding my hopes that they are announcing something big like a 2.0 update at E3. However, some things in this update do have me excited!

May Day- It looks like a new map and I'm guessing maybe a new prize for completing the puzzle maze. Awesome!

International Museum Day- As expected they added the art museum to the rotation meaning there is at least one new item for this event. I'm hoping they have new items for all the exhibits, but we'll see. I definitely want to partake in this event more as I rarely go in my museum anymore because I have no reason to and I miss it.

Wedding Season- I don't see any new items in the pictures they provided...at least not ones that are from Reese & Cyrus. This event was pretty repetitive and I didn't love it, so I'm kind of sad to see that this might not have changed at all. However, the Wedding Season Nook Shopping items -while I hate the use of a Nook Shopping instead of having Isabelle or Nook gift you items- are exciting to see and that bell look SO GOOD!

Other seasonal items are always nice, but again, I wish they weren't trapped in Nook Shopping and instead were something that an NPC like Isabelle or Nook could give you. Oh well.

I look forward to what we got, but here's hoping that E3 will be a huge update!


----------



## Eevees (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm excited for the wedding items, I also saw we will be getting Children's day items!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 26, 2021)

Nintendo would have to be stupid to announce a big update around a month before e3 so this is pretty much in line with what I expected. Just turning on the events. I'm happy there is a new maze though.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 26, 2021)

I held off giving my opinion in my original post but I think of this as a stopgap update- a small one before a big one this summer. It's about what I expected. At least we're getting an update of some kind, even if it's not what most of us were hoping for. Who knows what else may be coming with this one, maybe a few small tweaks and updates will come with it too- they've done that in the past for sure. I think it's fishy there's no mini direct and it's just an article of upcoming items- says to me more is on the way in June!

I do use a lot of the wedding items, I hope there are a few more usable items to use as decor. May Day and Museum Day will be fun as well- I rarely visit mystery islands or the museum anymore, at least there will be an excuse next month! Anything new is better than nothing imo!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Nintendo would have to be stupid to announce a big update around a month before e3 so this is pretty much in line with what I expected. Just turning on the events. I'm happy there is a new maze though.


I was also under the impression that they are going to hold out until E3. Makes sense to save it for that event.

Understandable that they didn't give us any trailer considering there's really nothing big coming. New items are always good to have and I am already excited for the koi windsock. And finally a stamp rally for the art gallery. Also Rover!

Man, this will be a long wait to E3...


----------



## Corrie (Apr 26, 2021)

Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> It feels like more of the same, I hope we get some major updates later down the road.


This is my take on it. It's kinda just the same thing again so there's not much for me to hype about. Some of the new items look cute though at least!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2021)

Just thought I'd remind people that there is no guarantee of a big E3 update or a big summer update. I feel there's been a lot of people getting burnt on setting up expectations when Nintendo hasn't confirmed anything.

Nothing wrong with being optimistic, but do try to also be cautious at the same time.​


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2021)

Can someone identify the house on one of the screenshots? I believe it doesn't belong to any available villager.






They possibly leaked a new villager without noticing...


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 26, 2021)

Yay, I’m looking forward to the new items and to getting back some items that I sold/gave away. Plus I have created some alternate characters so I can collect some extras. I’m glad they added the Art section to the stamp event and I looove the wedding bell decoration.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t know if this make me optimistic or pessimistic, but it is actually more new content than I expected   Pleasantly surprised by the new maze for May Day, as I really enjoyed the one last year. Wedding day was my least favorite event last year (even though some of the mechanics - the extended duration, gathering the special event specific currency, having to travel to a separate location) were interesting and unique. But so I would prefer to have the new items in nook shopping to minimize my time playing the event.

very excited for the children’s day and other potential new seasonal items, the flags look so great!

like everyone is saying, given the e3 event coming up it seemed unlikely that we would get a huge update. This was pretty much the unlocking of the next two months seasonal content I expected, but I would say it exceeded my expectations in the amount of new content, limited though it is.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 26, 2021)

Loving that wedding bell and the fish windsock. 

I'm glad the events are coming back and updated. (Rover seems to be in a different spot? Bit of a spoiler there.)

It's not a knock your socks off update, but I'll take it.

Also glad to see you can order the wedding items from the catalogue!


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Can someone identify the house on one of the screenshots? I believe it doesn't belong to any available villager.



You are correct - it's not a current villager's house. I saw a person on Twitter speculate it might be a Zelda villager - specifically Wolf Link.

This is all just speculation, but I could see Nintendo making the Zelda 35th Anniversary part of their E3 presentation. If they did, they could announce Zelda villagers/items are coming to New Horizons as part of the Zelda anniversary celebration the same way they did with the Mario anniversary.

Edit: This was disproven/clarified by Nintendo later on in the thread


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 26, 2021)

Yall don’t be too hopeful for a big E3 event! Idk, I just kinda feel it won’t happen or if it’ll happen it’ll be something small like this. At this point I just accepted it’ll be small updates with seasonal stuff only in the future


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Can someone identify the house on one of the screenshots? I believe it doesn't belong to any available villager.
> 
> View attachment 371317
> 
> They possibly leaked a new villager without noticing...



I scrolled through a list of all village exteriors and can confirm, that is a new one.​


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2021)

My expectations are always low... but this is just 'remixed' events, with very little new items. Where are the features? :/


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> You are correct - it's not a current villager's house. I saw a person on Twitter speculate it might be a Zelda villager - specifically Wolf Link.
> 
> This is all just speculation, but I could see Nintendo making the Zelda 35th Anniversary part of their E3 presentation. If they did, they could announce Zelda villagers/items are coming to New Horizons as part of the Zelda anniversary celebration the same way they did with the Mario anniversary.
> 
> ...



oooh, interesting. I mean, this could align with the whole new amiibo cards coming out rumors. Allegedly, it'll be 100 more, so it makes sense they'd add the Zelda ones.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2021)

Friendly reminder that Animal Crossing has always repeated events. They’ve always been the exact same every single year. So the fact that they’re being updated even a little bit is pretty amazing!

I’m really excited for that little newspaper hat to make a return. It was really trendy in New Leaf and I can’t wait to build outfits around it again!


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 26, 2021)

Why is it so difficult for them to add new gameplay? I honestly do not understand. I'm not even excited about the items I'm seeing this time.
Funny if they think I'm going to even bother opening the game when it drops here, especially when MHR is getting an update with actual things to do on that day.

Surely they have to be planning something big for 2.0. If they aren't then I really just don't know anymore.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

@Rosch and @Etown20 thank you for your investigating! Honestly when Youtubers and media outlets post things like "unknown villager house!" I swear sometimes they steal their findings from people here on TBT. 



Sheep Villager said:


> Just thought I'd remind people that there is no guarantee of a big E3 update or a big summer update. I feel there's been a lot of people getting burnt on setting up expectations when Nintendo hasn't confirmed anything.
> 
> Nothing wrong with being optimistic, but do try to also be cautious at the same time.



I feel a little more confident with this then say ACNH's 1 year anniversary update because with the one year, Nintendo never said a word about this and people just started speculating that Nintendo _had _to do something big. At least with E3 we _know_ Nintendo will be there and announcing _something,_ giving me a little more confidence it might include a big update for ACNH. But you're right, always proceed with caution when it comes to these updates unfortunately.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

Kind of wish they changed up the events a little more so its not so repetitive. But I'm excited for the wedding day bells like others, and I am also hoping for cool seasonal items that I can use to spice up my island.


----------



## Islander (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm looking forward to the May Day maze the most, though I was pretty terrible at it last year, I still had fun. I do wish they'd changed the museum event though, as I remember that every time I went to Blathers to have my fossils assessed he would mention it, even though I did it all on the first day thinking there would be new stuff to do every day.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2021)

Odd seeing the Wedding event highlighted in this update since it's June 1 - 30. I hope that doesn't mean we won't see another update until July.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 26, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I held off giving my opinion in my original post but I think of this as a stopgap update- a small one before a big one this summer. It's about what I expected. At least we're getting an update of some kind, even if it's not what most of us were hoping for. Who knows what else may be coming with this one, maybe a few small tweaks and updates will come with it too- they've done that in the past for sure. I think it's fishy there's no mini direct and it's just an article of upcoming items- says to me more is on the way in June!
> 
> I do use a lot of the wedding items, I hope there are a few more usable items to use as decor. May Day and Museum Day will be fun as well- I rarely visit mystery islands or the museum anymore, at least there will be an excuse next month! Anything new is better than nothing imo!


I don't want to get my hopes up, but I kinda feel the same way? The May Day, Museum Day, and Wedding Season update served literally the same purpose last year after all. Hopefully the Museum Day update will fix the bug of villagers not going into the museum anymore lol


----------



## N e s s (Apr 26, 2021)

Not to be a doomer but this kinda seals it for me, this update is the most hollow one so far. Was expecting something more interesting than just recycled events with new items, like cmon.


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 26, 2021)

It's always nice to get new items, but I'm no longer holding out hope for a major update anytime soon (ie: a new building, additional NPCs, etc).

I do still hope there will still be one major update in the game's lifespan (the same way New Leaf eventually got Welcome Amiibo), but I don't know if that will happen this year or further into the future. 

Other than that, my readjusted expectations are that this is going to be the normal routine for updates - new items and event tweaks.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 26, 2021)

I can see why we didn’t get a trailer. There is really not much that was added.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Other than that, my readjusted expectations are that this is going to be the normal routine for updates - new items and event tweaks.



The only problem with this is that it will not maintain this game's 'life cycle'. Small 'remixes' to existing events is not a good way to maintain people's interests. 

I really hope the next update is a big 'expansion' update, or else this game isn't going to be lasting much longer.


----------



## bebebese (Apr 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I can see why we didn’t get a trailer. There is really not much that was added.


I don't think we'll be getting any more trailers now that the game has been out for a year. I think they'll stick to announcing them through twitter and their own website.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 26, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Oh that new wedding bell item is something I've wanted for a long, long time. I'm hoping it has colour variants like the old wedding set though. A pink one just doesn't fit my island.​


​The Nuptial Ring Pillow, bell and doorplate have been confirmed to have different color variations . I'm guessing they will match the wedding set as you said.


The Flower Shower item has a new basket icon, I think we will be able to throw flowers with it. (Different icon usually means a new function, like the Cheer Megaphone or the Lucky Envelope).

The carnation is back, but I don't think we will be able to plant it- as there is no color variations indicated for it and it's marked only as a Mother's Day item. No screenshot shows its icon, but I'm guessing it will be on a pot or vase.


Oh and I know it's useless to say, but I don't think there will be a new update until August- the seasonal shopping items are announced as "May-July" items and there are not upcoming events that need to be activated until that month.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Okay well there is a few things I want to say. I am glad that the May Day event is coming back with a new island. Rover is back so it would be interesting to see what he will give us when we complete the maze, since last year he gave us his breifcase. 

As for the wedding season. I mean I am not too Keen on it since all we did was took photos of Reese and Cyrus for their wedding and we had heart crystals to trade in for the wedding items. It's cool they added new items for the event but I am not sure it's something I would be interested in.

The rest well there is more seasonal items coming to the Nook Shopping and Nook Crannys shop so it's cool. Also the Stamp Rally makes a return so I hope there is different rewards.

Overall really decent update I'll check out the May Day Event to see how different it is compared to the one last year. Too bad it's not the 2.0 update that people were hoping for but oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 26, 2021)

I see mentions of items like carnations, basket, etc. I was wondering where you guys see those items? I couldn’t find them in the post, so I’m a little confused.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I see mentions of items like carnations, basket, etc. I was wondering where you guys see those items? I couldn’t find them in the post, so I’m a little confused.



Yes me too. @RollingAntony where did you get this info?


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 26, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> The only problem with this is that it will not maintain this game's 'life cycle'. Small 'remixes' to existing events is not a good way to maintain people's interests.
> 
> I really hope the next update is a big 'expansion' update, or else this game isn't going to be lasting much longer.



I agree. I was trying to think if Nintendo has ever done an update structure like this with a game before and it doesn't seem like there is much precedent from them.

If my memory is correct, Pave was the last NPC we got (late Jan/early February) and this update appears to go through June. That would mean only 1 new NPC in the first half of the year. It's become hard for me to imagine they are still intentionally holding back a lot of stuff, but I'd be happy to be wrong.


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

I love May Day. I wish there was something like that which we could access all the time.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Odd seeing the Wedding event highlighted in this update since it's June 1 - 30. I hope that doesn't mean we won't see another update until July.



That's exactly what that would mean.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 26, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Yes me too. @RollingAntony where did you get this info?


I just poked around and found that in one of the overseas screenshots there's a little icon of a flower basket with a list of new items. I can't read the text so I'm hesitant to post it here. If you search "acnh flower basket" on Twitter you will find it! Many people are saying they think one of the new items is a flower basket, which seems to fall in line with the wedding theme.


----------



## Hilbunny (Apr 26, 2021)

More items is always a good thing!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh! that new wedding bell item looks nice I think I’ll get that for my Wedding area


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 26, 2021)

I feel like everyone is basically demanding nintendo to do what they want and now everyone believes in something that probably wont happen like the addition of brewster or other old npc, nintendo has not even hinted at some grand update and it bothers me that people are disappointed for something that they caused themselves. Like this update is great, all those items are new and look like theyll be very fun to use and that new house is something really exciting to look forward to


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 26, 2021)

People are actually taking this update pretty well here, which is a surprise on account of the fact I'm kinda disappointed with it?

OK, so first things first, the positives:

YES, THE CHILDREN'S DAY WINDSOCKS FROM THE GC-ERA GAMES ARE *BACK*, TIME TO EXCLUSIVELY ORDER THEM FOR ABOUT A WEEK
Also in other "they're doing a LOAD of smaller holidays from around the world, shame they're exclusively mail-order" news, Marine Day's back after a nearly 20-year absence (it only appeared in DnM+), with an item I can't seem to find out what it is! The weird cheese-racing thing that we do in parts of the UK's got an item! 
They didn't get rid of the bigger non-main holiday events, which is weird considering we didn't get any more after 1.2.0... but I like the fact there's a few new items and they finally added an art plaque in for IMD.
However, this is an update for the next NEARLY THREE MONTHS, and while there's some new little tweaks to stuff that means I can go back and re-do stuff (and the aforementioned new items) there's nothing properly and definitively _*new*_. It's just "hey, this event from last year and some new event furniture, btw this is all you're getting until summer" and that kinda sucks, my dudes.

However, I'm not giving up hope yet. E3 is on the horizon, after all... and that mysterious gap in the amiibo IDs has gotta be something. 
So's that house that doesn't belong to any known villager in the koinobori screenshot...right?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> You are correct - it's not a current villager's house. I saw a person on Twitter speculate it might be a Zelda villager - specifically Wolf Link.
> 
> This is all just speculation, but I could see Nintendo making the Zelda 35th Anniversary part of their E3 presentation. If they did, they could announce Zelda villagers/items are coming to New Horizons as part of the Zelda anniversary celebration the same way they did with the Mario anniversary.
> 
> ...


If the Zelda villagers or new villagers in general were coming, I'll be so excited!! I miss all the crossover characters.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

i’ll share my thoughts in a bit but i was going through the replies to the official announcement on twitter and found this; 






does anyone know who’s house this is? because no one on there seems to know and uh. definitely don’t wanna get my or anyone else’s hopes up but ... new villager, perhaps?


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 26, 2021)

it's nice to get new items for these events but equally yeah it does kinda suck they're announcing June content so far in advance, basically confirming we're not getting anything else until july. I can only hope it's a bigger update this summer!
in the meantime perhaps it's a good thing I've been picking up some other games to keep me going


----------



## Lemurian (Apr 26, 2021)

And so the "Big Update" goalpost moves from April to summer.

To be honest, I don't think the big update many people seem to be expecting will happen.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> However, this is an update for the next NEARLY THREE MONTHS, and while there's some new little tweaks to stuff that means I can go back and re-do stuff (and the aforementioned new items) there's nothing properly and definitively _*new*_. It's just "hey, this event from last year and some new event furniture, btw this is all you're getting until summer" and that kinda sucks, my dudes.



That would suck a whole lot, BUT I am hoping maybe this is like the Mario and Sanrio announcements. Super Mario items were announced in a Nintendo Direct on Feb 17th and then Sanrio stuff was announced in an Animal Crossing tweet on Feb 25th. I'm hoping this is now the opposite case where May-June stuff is announced now, through a tweet, and a big update is announced in Nintendo's E3 Direct.



xara said:


> i’ll share my thoughts in a bit but i was going through the replies to the official announcement on twitter and found this;
> 
> View attachment 371325
> 
> does anyone know who’s house this is? because no one on there seems to know and uh. definitely don’t wanna get my or anyone else’s hopes up but ... new villager, perhaps?



On the first second page of this thread people were saying it has the same color scheme as Wolf Link's house from New Leaf.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 26, 2021)

xara said:


> i’ll share my thoughts in a bit but i was going through the replies to the official announcement on twitter and found this;
> 
> View attachment 371325
> 
> does anyone know who’s house this is? because no one on there seems to know and uh. definitely don’t wanna get my or anyone else’s hopes up but ... new villager, perhaps?


Perhaps you can customize villager house interiors/exteriors.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 26, 2021)

ahhhh the newsprint hat is back! its the best hat. i guess my hooded look isnt going to last as long as i thought


----------



## azurill (Apr 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Odd seeing the Wedding event highlighted in this update since it's June 1 - 30. I hope that doesn't mean we won't see another update until July.


I don’t see us getting another update until after E3. So maybe the end of June.




N e s s said:


> Not to be a doomer but this kinda seals it for me, this update is the most hollow one so far. Was expecting something more interesting than just recycled events with new items, like cmon.


I was expecting not to get a lot with this update. I do like they brought back the mini events. I think the true test will be E3. It would be nice to have a big summer update. Not sure we will get one but if we don’t I’m pretty sure all updates going forward will be them adding some items and events.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 26, 2021)

Splinter said:


> Perhaps you can customize villager house interiors/exteriors.


If this happens, I will be overjoyed. 
I rather have that than new villagers to be honest.


----------



## Solio (Apr 26, 2021)

I love how everytime a lacklustre 'update' comes out, people are like: "This is fine! I'm sure the next update is going to be a big one!" 
I cant tell if it's denial or simply naivité, but people should stop setting themselves up for disappointement.
I'm sorry for being rude. I'm just really tired with these 'updates'.


----------



## azurill (Apr 26, 2021)

Solio said:


> I love how everytime a lacklustre 'update' comes out, people are like: "This is fine! I'm sure the next update is going to be a big one!"
> I cant tell if it's denial or simply naivité, but people should stop setting themselves up for disappointement.
> I'm sorry for being rude. I'm just really tired with these 'updates'.


For me it’s wishful thinking. I wasn’t surprised by this update. I think E3 will set the tone for the rest of the updates. If it’s the same kind of update with nothing big added then I know the rest will be the same. Depending on the update after E3 will determine if I continue to hope for Brewster and Tortimers island/mini games to return. I will still enjoy this game if they don’t come back.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

azurill said:


> For me it’s wishful thinking. I wasn’t surprised by this update. I think E3 will set the tone for the rest of the updates. If it’s the same kind of update with nothing big added then I know the rest will be the same. Depending on the update after E3 will determine if I continue to hope for Brewster and Tortimers island/mini games to return. I will still enjoy this game if they don’t come back.



I 100% agree with this. If E3 is tiny or nothing at all then I think we've gotten all the big stuff for this game unless one day in the future they do something like the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf. However, if E3 is a big update then that would restore my confidence that they will still regularly do big updates to this game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I 100% agree with this. If E3 is tiny or nothing at all then I think we've gotten all the big stuff for this game unless one day in the future they do something like the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf. However, if E3 is a big update then that would restore my confidence that they will still regularly do big updates to this game.


I seriously doubt they will even show anything at E3. I know its every year (minus the 2020 one) that whenever E3 is around people always are hoping that they want to have certain games to be shown or new content for previous games (Like New Horizons) to get a big update. I am not setting my expectations so high anymore. I become so burned out with all this "speculation" and "hope" that I really don't see it happening. I know there was a lot of talk and speculation about the 2.0 update and so many people were REALLY hoping for it, but now it didn't happen. 

I am just saying that the way things have been going so far this year that this game is going to suffer if there is nothing announced at E3 this year. I really want to be wrong and trust me as it pains me to say this, but I really don't see it happening anytime soon. We haven't gotten a single trailer from Nintendo since the Sanrio update and no upcoming trailers for the newer updates like this one that is coming. This update is just old events but with new items added. Sure new players would not find this a big deal, but I said this before with the Bunny Day event that if you played this game last year and you expected there to be new features and improvements its not there yet at least for now. 

But hey it is what it is. If this is what Nintendo wants to do by giving us small updates to past events and not really adding "new" or "refreshing" then there is not much left to be say. They are company and they want to make money so they don't really care much about what anyone says. Thats the reality of the situation.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I see mentions of items like carnations, basket, etc. I was wondering where you guys see those items? I couldn’t find them in the post, so I’m a little confused.





Ganucci said:


> Yes me too. @RollingAntony where did you get this info?


Apologies, I thought I included the link. It's the japanese PR release, which is always more detailed: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/4aca50db-b0bd-4552-827e-9eadda7ce4e9

There is a special section that covers the seasonal celebrations, running from May to July:

Children's Day runs from April 28th to May 5th and has the windsocks and the newspaper hat (both new)
Mother's Day runs from May 1st to May 31st and has the Thank-you Mom mug (old) and the carnation (new)
Cheese Rolling Day runs from May 22nd to May 31st and has the Cheese item (new)
International Children's Day runs from June 1st to June 30th and has the Handmade cape and crow (both old)
Wedding season runs from June 1st to June 30th and has the Nuptial bell, doorplate, ring pillow (all new and with color variants) and the Flower Shower basket thing (new)
Father's Day runs from June 1st to June 30th and has the Thank-you Dad mug (old) and the Thank-you Dad apron (new and with color variants)
Tanko/tango bushi runs from June 5th to June 14th and has the festival zongzi and surichwi tteok (both new, they are food)
Summer/Winter solstices run from June 15th to June 21st and have the corresponding two old items for each hemisphere (although technically, each hemisphere has one new item if they haven't traded for it before- the Sunflower Rug and the Aurora Wall)
Tanabata runs from July 1st to July 7th and has the Bamboo grass (old)
Marine Day runs from July 8th to July 22nd and has something google translate isn't helping and can't find (かじのドアかざり kaji no doa kazari) (new)
Bastille Day runs from July 10th to July 20th and has a phrygian cap (new and with color variants)
Cowboy Festival runs from July 15th to August 15th and has the Rodeo-style spring horse (old)


oh my arceus i think all that is hard to read, i promise to update it after doing some work D:


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 26, 2021)

azurill said:


> For me it’s wishful thinking. I wasn’t surprised by this update. I think E3 will set the tone for the rest of the updates. If it’s the same kind of update with nothing big added then I know the rest will be the same. Depending on the update after E3 will determine if I continue to hope for Brewster and Tortimers island/mini games to return. I will still enjoy this game if they don’t come back.



I agree. I think for me, I really am fine with the update, happy even, since I don’t have any set expectations and update or no update it does not effect my enjoyment of the game. (That does not mean i don’t want new things, but my  game doesn’t hinge on any future update)

but even still I do occasionally find myself getting my hopes up based on mere speculation. It think with such a popular game, with such a devoted fan base it is only natural to have this sort of rollercoaster of all our hopes for the game, with anticipation for the future. And yeah, we do often set our selves up for disappointment, and I think everyone pointing out that the expectation of a large update has never come from Nintendo makes a good point.

I think speculation is fun and entertaining as we anticipate the future of the game, but sometimes we all lose track of what is fan speculation and what is actually promised by Nintendo.

so I am looking forward to see if e3 has anything in store, but yes, it also seems like the welcome amiibo update, a ‘2.0’ could be years, rather than months, ahead.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah, I feel a similar way atm.

I don’t want to go “NH IS DOOMED AND GARBAGE” just yet, in the same way I don’t want to go “the AC team’s ABANDONED it in favour of Splatoon because it’s the same team, so is THE EXACT SAME PEOPLE” because that’s blatantly wrong if you do some basic fact-checking... but I’m honestly kinda worried about the game’s future, just a little bit.

But there’s another part of me that’s saying “that’s silly, it’s the best-selling original game on the Switch and there’s a very feral fanbase you’re going to disappoint if this stuff doesn’t turn up”

So I’m just going to have to wait a bit, and see what happens in the next update or two, whenever that is. Hopefully something announced at E3 and gets released about a month later. If not, AAAA DOOMED GAME TIME TO DO SOME REALLY UNHELPFUL CRITICISM THAT ONLY MAKES THINGS WORSE

However, I’m a bit burnt out on speculation at this point, because I can’t think of anything new and I’m fed up of seeing the same things again and again on YouTube and such, so I might go quiet for a bit... but I’m also going to end up looking at whatever the dataminers have to say on Wednesday morning anyway, so I’ll end up in The Horrible Wheel Of Speculation regardless.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Apologies, I thought I included the link. It's the japanese PR release, which is always more detailed: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/4aca50db-b0bd-4552-827e-9eadda7ce4e9
> 
> There is a special section that covers the seasonal celebrations, running from May to July:
> 
> ...



I don’t know much about marine day but Kaji no doa kazari seems like it will be a ship helm/ wheel (or something) door decoration.


----------



## river (Apr 26, 2021)

Maybe I'm dumb but I had no idea that stuff like May Day and the Wedding Season had to be updated for 2021? I just assumed they were already happening every year till eternity

This cycle of getting excited for the new update, being underwhelmed once I actually play it and then speculating about the next one is really grinding me down.

It's the first time that I've ever played a game with an update schedule like this and I don't think it's for me...


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 26, 2021)

While E3 is historically a time for surprises, I'm in the camp of not expecting much at E3 in regard to Animal Crossing. I think Nintendo is going to use that time to showcase new games coming in the second half of 2021. It's possible AC may get a small shoutout like in the February Direct, but at this point, I'm not convinced AC a main priority for the company, despite sales proving it's now one of their biggest franchises.

The February Direct was a good example of this - they opened with an elaborate trailer of another Smash Bros reveal and AC was just kind of mentioned in the middle.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 26, 2021)

Love how the majority of people on Twitter are upset about this and calling now NH a "dead game with old trash". Honestly, whoever believed those YouTubers who talked about a huge upcoming update á la 2.0.0 with Brewster and what not failed to the clickbaits. I for myself didn't expect anything big. As for the update itself, I do mainly care for the smaller event items along with the new Wedding season stuff which sounds promising. 


xara said:


> i’ll share my thoughts in a bit but i was going through the replies to the official announcement on twitter and found this;
> 
> View attachment 371325
> 
> does anyone know who’s house this is? because no one on there seems to know and uh. definitely don’t wanna get my or anyone else’s hopes up but ... new villager, perhaps?


Now that's weird. If this turns out to be a new villager then I wonder why Nintendo didn't say anything about it and if they will make another announcement about them (in case this is in fact a newbie). If this is however a hint that we can now change the exteriors of villager houses, then I wonder again why they not said anything about it and if this also means we're getting new customizing options for our house too. Either way, I'm kinda confused of who this is might be, because the house doesn't look familiar to me at all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 26, 2021)

I was waiting for a tralior or something.  don't know looks boring

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021

In fact isn't this the exact same thing from last year?? Uh..


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 26, 2021)

I like it! A bunch of new things to collect, a new may day  i really liked museum day last year so happy to do it again in the art section again! Especially now my museum is a lot fuller than last year 

Wedding season isn't really my style but its nice there is new furniture to collect so i have a reason to play the event again 

Also the possibility of a new villager really excites me! Wondering what that will turn out to be !

I'm fine with whatever happens or doesn't happen at e3, if this is it, im fine with it  sure i thinkt the game has way more potential, especially in online/multiplayer, but since the game already has been a bit laggy i can imagine there are limits to what nintendo can do. Also, i learned to love and accept the game as it is(besides some small petty complaints lol), and I'm happy with it 
My brother and I have invented our own games and contests so that will do for a while!


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 26, 2021)

Will be interesting to see what the updates look like.  I got on right after the wedding season last year so waiting to to see what the buzz around wedding season is actually like.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Darth Savage said:


> Will be interesting to see what the updates look like.  I got on right after the wedding season last year so waiting to to see what the buzz around wedding season is actually like.


Without spoiling much. The Wedding Season (from last year)  was just us filling up the room with random objects, taking a picture, getting heart crystals and thats that. You had to wait another day to do again. It was fun for a while but it got too repetitive and didn't really offer anything new as you kept playing daily.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Without spoiling much. The Wedding Season (from last year)  was just us filling up the room with random objects, taking a picture, getting heart crystals and thats that. You had to wait another day to do again. It was fun for a while but it got too repetitive and didn't really offer anything new as you kept playing daily.



I really did not enjoy the wedding event/holiday. Felt like a mobile game event. I'm not a fan of mobile games. :/


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Apologies, I thought I included the link. It's the japanese PR release, which is always more detailed: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/4aca50db-b0bd-4552-827e-9eadda7ce4e9
> 
> There is a special section that covers the seasonal celebrations, running from May to July:
> 
> ...



So... what I understand is that if Thursday's update includes all this, that means we aren't getting another update until mid-August, given that that's what they've usually done in previous "updates"? Okay lol. I'm so sick of "limited" Nook Mile items that I'll probably use for a whole day and then toss in my house storage. Give us items we can actually do something with.


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah the wedding event was super repetitive and not that fun but the rewards were worth it. At least they actually tried back then to give us something new to do each day for a decent period of time when they originally added that event. I wish more events were like that.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Without spoiling much. The Wedding Season (from last year)  was just us filling up the room with random objects, taking a picture, getting heart crystals and thats that. You had to wait another day to do again. It was fun for a while but it got too repetitive and didn't really offer anything new as you kept playing daily.



It was comparable to Happy Home Designer. You can just throw a random number of random furniture all over the screen and they get really excited at your "decorating skills".


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 26, 2021)

The fact that Wedding day is also being featured means that we probably won't be getting a June update either. Kind of a lackluster update. Sure new items is cool and all, but I probably won't be booting NH up all that much these months. Except for May Day, that was fun. I would rather have unlimited access to May Day then have a week long stamp day that I only did once.

I see some posting about speculation of new villagers and them possibly being Zelda or referencing it. That would be awesome, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> While E3 is historically a time for surprises, I'm in the camp of not expecting much at E3 in regard to Animal Crossing



Nintendo will likely use their time to talk about Splatoons 3, Breath of the Wild 2, Zelda Skyward Sword, Metroid Prime 4 (hopefully), some Mario related stuff......annnnnnnd maybe a Switch Pro.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 26, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I don’t know much about marine day but Kaji no doa kazari seems like it will be a ship helm/ wheel (or something) door decoration.


Yeah, a door decoration with that shape may be the item.



wolfie1 said:


> So... what I understand is that if Thursday's update includes all this, that means we aren't getting another update until mid-August, given that that's what they've usually done in previous "updates"? Okay lol. I'm so sick of "limited" Nook Mile items that I'll probably use for a whole day and then toss in my house storage. Give us items we can actually do something with.


They need to update the game for August 1st in order to have the Fireworks show, but yeah until August/very late July is the safe guess.

I can actually do something with all the items they are revealing, so yeah. Door decorations and specially the windsocks are going to be permanent on my island. People have also been demanding food and flowers and we're getting 3 and 1, so I guess they may also find use for them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

I honestly did not have high expectations. I was hoping for a new theme and/or different characters for the photoshoot so am disappointed about that. I really liked the photoshoot even if it got repetitive. Some of the new items looks good, though I still feel like they fall under the miscellaneous knick knacks category which the game already has a lot of already (i might be able to find some use for the new wedding items in non wedding themes); new items are great just would love more variety as well (maybe hold off on releasing more knock knacks and give us some things that we don’t have a lot of from time to time or mix it up).

Don’t get me wrong, I do appreciate we got an update with some new things regardless how small or big it is.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021

knick knacks*


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 26, 2021)

Glad that we have some new items from the update !  ☺ 
can't wait to have all the items from the previously game. (i miss so much the ranch set)...


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 26, 2021)

This update is a complete joke.

It feels like a ‘Curb Your’ meme after all the hype and hope everyone has been having leading up to this ‘major’ update. I could certainly hear the music in the back of my head as I was reading the patch notes. If you’re satisfied with 10 new items and a slightly changed Maze from last year to keep you going for another 3 months minimum - could be longer, as the seasonal items go until August, then you’ll defend Nintendo for whatever they do.

Nintendo have raked in the cash and moved into Splatoon 3, I think.


----------



## Jillenium (Apr 26, 2021)

Really disappointed, tbh. I was desperately hoping for Brewster or some thing new and exciting, little underwhelming to say the least just to announce some (not new) events


----------



## Licorice (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t really care if a big update happens. If it happens then that’s cool but I like the game already despite it’s flaws. I have plenty of other games to play anyway.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 26, 2021)

Just a small update coming this week. I am looking forward to new items and May Day! In addition, I like the wedding bell and fish windsock!

By the way, I wonder who's house is it, the one near the fish windsock. That remains a mystery for now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Just a small update coming this week. I am looking forward to new items and May Day! In addition, I like the wedding bell and fish windsock!
> 
> By the way, I wonder who's house is it, the one near the fish windsock. That remains a mystery for now.


My only worry is that when we talk to Rover again I hope he doesn't give us the Briefcase again. I expect there to be a different sort of reward considering that the island maze is different from last year.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> My only worry is that when we talk to Rover again I hope he doesn't give us the Briefcase again. I expect there to be a different sort of reward considering that the island maze is different from last year.



That is a good point. I don't mind with the extra briefcase, though let's see what the new prize will be for May Day event this year.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> That is a good point. I don't mind with the extra briefcase, though let's see what the new prize will be for May Day event this year.


Yeah and I really want to see how well that new Island Maze is, because at least that is something new that they changed with this event, which was something I was hoping for and they sure did it so at least that makes a bit excited.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> That is a good point. I don't mind with the extra briefcase, though let's see what the new prize will be for May Day event this year.



I actually want more of the briefcases; I would’ve been a bit sad if we didn’t get it. I didn’t experience this event or museum day (I did tt recently to do the may day event since i didn’t have the game when it was released). I do agree having another reward would be nice for those who experienced it already or maybe add on to it a bit so we could get the briefcase and something else.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I actually want more of the briefcases; I would’ve been a bit sad if we didn’t get it. I didn’t experience this event or museum day (I did tt recently to do the may day event since i didn’t have the game when it was released). I do agree having another reward would be nice for those who experienced it already or maybe add on to it a bit so we could get the briefcase and something else.


I'll tell you something really cool. Did you know that if you have multiple users on your island you can actually get multiple breifcases from Rover when you replayed the May Day event. I actually did this a few months ago and I was shocked that it actually worked. Of course this was a one day event only so I wasn't able to replay it with the same user but I did with a different user.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I'll tell you something really cool. Did you know that if you have multiple users on your island you can actually get multiple breifcases from Rover when you replayed the May Day event. I actually did this a few months ago and I was shocked that it actually worked. Of course this was a one day event only so I wasn't able to replay it with the same user but I did with a different user.



yes. i got four when i tted. but as you said, you can’t tt back and do it infinitely.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> yes. i got four when i tted. but as you said, you can’t tt back and do it infinitely.


Its only when you delete a user from your island and create a new user that you can technically replay it again. I tested that and it does work.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Its only when you delete a user from your island and create a new user that you can technically replay it again. I tested that and it does work.



okay. i wasn’t looking for a workaround.  just was saying i don’t mind the briefcase being a reward again.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2021)

The sad part about this is that it's a 1.10 update and not 2.0


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> The sad part about this is that it's a 1.10 update and not 2.0


I feel bad for all those YouTubers on YouTube who made all those "2.0 update" videos and they were actually happy about it.


----------



## kurisu (Apr 26, 2021)

i was hoping this would be the big update while e3 would talk about another larger update for fall/winter... alas.

it's been talked about before, but as a reminder japan is going through a lot of issues regarding covid and unlike the west there isn't a huge work from home culture there. as much as nintendo benefitted from releasing acnh at the start of the pandemic i'm 98% sure that the fact that it's a year in with not much positive change is hugely dampening their update development. i'm going to remain positive for a big e3 update with at least a few things people have been clamouring for; i'm sure they hear peoples' complaints and would like to respond accordingly but nintendo hasn't been one for transparency and i'm sure they won't have a change of heart now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 26, 2021)

Seriously such an boring update. I wasn't really expecting an update though. I was hoping for one but, not expecting one but still, this literally feels like a repeat of last year? that's all they could do? Really Nintendo?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> Seriously such an boring update. I was really expecting an update though. I was hoping for one but, not expecting one but still, this literally feels like a repeat of last year? that's all they could do? Really Nintendo?


Yeah pretty much this how I am feeling right now. I mean its just so hard to be excited when we've been waiting so long for a new update only to have a smaller update with new items being added to past events that we've already played last year. It just isn't that good anymore. I get for new players they will have a good time, but for returning players like myself I don't see any reason to keep playing the game. Nintendo has really lost me with this game. I remember they promised "advanced improvements" last year in a interview with Doug Bowser the President of Nintendo, but sadly I am not seeing it. Nearly 4 months in and they really haven't done much to keep this game alive. Just new items and thats it. It just feels lazy and downright disrespectful to the people who really wanted to see more done with this game.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2021)

Missing and cut content aside, to be fair, previous AC games have kept the events the same every single year. The mere fact that they tweak it and add something different for this game warrants appreciation at the very least.

I am also disappointed but I won't go about and complain about every single thing that doesn't go my way. We are free to stop playing the game anytime and no one forces us to keep with the "disappointment/trash that is this game". We have the option to move on. Yet we keep on playing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Missing and cut content aside, to be fair, previous AC games have kept the events the same every single year. The mere fact that they tweak it and add something different for this game warrants appreciation at the very least.
> 
> I am also disappointed but I won't go about and complain about every single thing that doesn't go my way.


While I understand that its  traditional in AC games to have events repeated, thats not the issue I have here. What I have an issue with is how Nintendo still refuses to put out a trailer and gives us screenshots of what to expect and of course its just new items. Still no new features or anything else we haven't seen before.

Of course there is something to be happy about getting new items, but of course just like always its just another item that you will have fun for a few hours and get bored of it quickly. This does not surprise me one bit because I knew that these events like the May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding season was going to be returning and anyone who was hoping for a 2.0 update is going to be very disappointed. I don't know what else to say, but this game is really becoming more stale and boring in 2021. Truth be told I have taken a break from this game for the past few months and I want to get back into but it just doesn't give me a reason to play it again when it lacks new features and refreshing content to enjoy. 

But to each their own I guess.


----------



## KayDee (Apr 26, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> While I understand that its  traditional in AC games to have events repeated, thats not the issue I have here. What I have an issue with is how Nintendo still refuses to put out a trailer and gives us screenshots of what to expect and of course its just new items. Still no new features or anything else we haven't seen before.
> 
> Of course there is something to be happy about getting new items, but of course just like always its just another item that you will have fun for a few hours and get bored of it quickly. This does not surprise me one bit because I knew that these events like the May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding season was going to be returning and anyone who was hoping for a 2.0 update is going to be very disappointed. I don't know what else to say, but this game is really becoming more stale and boring in 2021. Truth be told I have taken a break from this game for the past few months and I want to get back into but it just doesn't give me a reason to play it again when it lacks new features and refreshing content to enjoy.
> 
> But to each their own I guess.


I’m interested to hear what you think is the type of update that will make you play for hours on end like in the beginning of the game that you won’t get bored quickly. Even the most requested updates like Brewster and shop upgrades will probably be enjoyable for a couple of hours like you said. Sad to say, people like you and I who have been playing this game from the start are at the end of life with this game. While I still play daily it’s probably just 30 minutes at most and I’m fine with that.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 26, 2021)

Can I make a prediction that everyone will hate the news of the update and then the update will add something that they didn't show in the trailer that makes everyone love it? Because that is what happened with the Festival update. 

I don't mind them adding new furniture. I wasn't really expecting Brewster or more buildings and I kinds gave up on that hope. I still like the game. I'm just not playing it as much right now because I'm playing other games. I more than got my money's worth at 1k hours, so I'm pretty happy with New Horizons.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

KayDee said:


> I’m interested to hear what you think is the type of update that will make you play for hours on end like in the beginning of the game that you won’t get bored quickly. Even the most requested updates like Brewster and shop upgrades will probably be enjoyable for a couple of hours like you said. Sad to say, people like you and I who have been playing this game from the start are at the end of life with this game. While I still play daily it’s probably just 30 minutes at most and I’m fine with that.


When I think of a new update, I think of new features that adds changes to the game to make it better and new content that is surprising and not seen before. Last year for example when we got the Turkey Day/Toy Day update back in November 2020 when had more than just items. We had a new feature where we can get new emotes for our characters to Sit down, a new way to expand our storage when talking to Tom Nook, and of course the new DIYS for items that are coming for that certain event.

I guess because I've been so used to last year where I wanted to see new DIYS for items since this game is all about crafting. However, since the Festivale in 2021 there has barely been any new DIYS added. I mean there was one DIY added for the Rainbow Feather but none for the Festivale items to craft. Also when Bunny Day came back there was no new DIYS either just the same ones from last year, I know there was Bunny Day items at the Nook shop, but still.

Since then updates have follow this trend where they bring back old events, add new items and thats it. No new DIYS, No New Gameplay Features, and No improvements. Its really something I've noticed this past 4 months and I really am not liking this trend I'm seeing. This is a trend I'm seeing with this game and its really making me worried. If Nintendo is going to keep giving us smaller updates where its nothing but new items and the events are still the same from last year its going to really kill the playerbase. So many people have a right to be upset because they really wanted to see new features and new content being added to this game, but it fails to deliver. It just feels like it stuck in a time loop where everything is the same as last year and not much has even changed or improved.


----------



## deana (Apr 26, 2021)

It's going to be my first time for May Day and the Museum / stamp thing so I am excited for those events. The wedding event I actually enjoyed quite a bit last time aside from the fact that it gets repetitive after a day or two. Hopefully the furniture will be cute enough to be worth the effort. 

The thing I'm most excited for based on what was shown is the wind sock, I already know I'm going to want a couple of those!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Apr 26, 2021)

I was hoping for a video, since I don't use Twitter at all nor do I use Facebook, Tumblr, or any of the other popular social media sites. If it weren't for Nintendo Life I wouldn't have known about this update at all. 

I have even stopped using this site for the most part, since to me all conversations about ACNH on this site have started to feel rather samey... Ah well. I guess I will just have to stay tuned to Nintendo Life for updates regarding updates coming to ACNH in the future.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 26, 2021)

Needs more cheese. -1/10

Nahh. But I do love the wedding bells, I hope we get something other than aprons for mom and pop day though (I miss carnations).


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm team what is that house all about, although I know it's probably nothing, so I don't get high hopes.

Hopefully 2.0 drops in the summer.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 26, 2021)

The only thing I can say with this update is that I'm going to have a field day with that Koinobori/carp streamer.  Excited for the other Japanese items they'll be releasing!


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 26, 2021)

I made a table similar to the one on the japanese PR:


*Mini-event*​*Period*​*Item(s)*​Children’s Day​April 28th – May 5th​Windsocks (new)
Newspaper hat (new)​Mother’s Day​May 1st – May 31st​Thank-you Mom mug
Carnation (new)​Cheese Rolling Day​May 22nd – May 31st​Cheese thing (new)​International Children’s Day​June 1st – June 30th​Handmade cape
Handmade crown​Wedding Season​June 1st – June 30th​Nuptial bell (new+variants)
Nuptial ring pillow (new+variants)
Nuptial doorplate (new+variants)
Flower shower basket (new)​Father’s Day​June 1st – June 30th​Thank-you Dad mug
Thank-you Dad apron (new+variants)​Tango/ko-bushi festival​June 5th – June 14th​Festival zongzi (new)
Surichwi tteok (new)​Summer/Winter solstice​June 15th – June 21st​Sunflower rug
Sunflower crown or
Midwinter sweater
Aurora Wall​Tanabata​July 1st – July 7th​Bamboo grass​Marine Day​July 8th – July 22nd​Doorplate thing? (new)​Bastille Day​July 10th – July 20th​Phrygian cap (new+variants)​Cowboy Festival​July 15th – August 15th​Rodeo-style spring horse​

There are at least 16 items confirmed, I think.




Darius-The-Fox said:


> Needs more cheese. -1/10
> 
> Nahh. But I do love the wedding bells, I hope we get something other than aprons for mom and pop day though (I miss carnations).


The carnation is back, but I don't think it will be as a "plantable" flower. It's the new thing for Mother's Day


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 27, 2021)

To people hyping up the house that doesn't belong to a current villager, unfortunately it most likely isn't pointing to a new villager.
In a few previous trailers they also showed "villager houses" that didn't belong to any villagers. I guess it's a common thing for them.


----------



## nammie (Apr 27, 2021)

Lol another meh update but I'm not surprised. I have no expectations for E3 either. 

Honestly at this point the feeling I'm getting is that Nintendo thinks they made enough money from ACNH, and that they probably can't make any more from this game anyways (I feel like by now, the majority, if not everyone who wanted to play this game now have the game), so they're just gonna do the bare minimum for updates from now on since they've already maximized profits.

Like at the beginning of covid I could understand the delays/slow/lackluster updates, but it's been over a year now, and it's not like ACNH wasn't already in production for a long time before release.

Hope I'm proven wrong though


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> To people hyping up the house that doesn't belong to a current villager, unfortunately it most likely isn't pointing to a new villager.
> In a few previous trailers they also showed "villager houses" that didn't belong to any villagers. I guess it's a common thing for them.



White fences, cliffside trees, bushes on top of paths, unused houses... they really need to avoid things like this because people (like me) will think that it has some sort of significance.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Apr 27, 2021)

Even if it's not much and there's major updates I fear we'll never see I'm glad that they did mix up the events a bit. I'll definitely try them again this year for that reason


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 27, 2021)

It’s the same events they had last year. The only thing “new” about this is some pieces of furniture and slight changes to already existing events. To those hoping for a massive e3 update, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 27, 2021)

On god this update and last years update are so similar it feels like a spot the difference where's waldo  spy update-


----------



## KayDee (Apr 27, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> When I think of a new update, I think of new features that adds changes to the game to make it better and new content that is surprising and not seen before. Last year for example when we got the Turkey Day/Toy Day update back in November 2020 when had more than just items. We had a new feature where we can get new emotes for our characters to Sit down, a new way to expand our storage when talking to Tom Nook, and of course the new DIYS for items that are coming for that certain event.
> 
> I guess because I've been so used to last year where I wanted to see new DIYS for items since this game is all about crafting. However, since the Festivale in 2021 there has barely been any new DIYS added. I mean there was one DIY added for the Rainbow Feather but none for the Festivale items to craft. Also when Bunny Day came back there was no new DIYS either just the same ones from last year, I know there was Bunny Day items at the Nook shop, but still.
> 
> Since then updates have follow this trend where they bring back old events, add new items and thats it. No new DIYS, No New Gameplay Features, and No improvements. Its really something I've noticed this past 4 months and I really am not liking this trend I'm seeing. This is a trend I'm seeing with this game and its really making me worried. If Nintendo is going to keep giving us smaller updates where its nothing but new items and the events are still the same from last year its going to really kill the playerbase. So many people have a right to be upset because they really wanted to see new features and new content being added to this game, but it fails to deliver. It just feels like it stuck in a time loop where everything is the same as last year and not much has even changed or improved.


Unfortunately, that’s how I think it will be the rest of the year. Maybe there will be a big update to bring back Brewster and some old furniture sets or amiibo villagers but the rest of the year will probably be just incremental updates to events with a couple of new furniture.


----------



## heaven. (Apr 27, 2021)

for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.

link



Spoiler









> Updated on April 27: Since it was found that the screenshot introducing the "Children's Day" items showed a house that cannot appear in the actual game, the screenshot was replaced. I'm very sorry.







> 4/27 update: The screenshot posted at the time of publication was replaced because the house shown was one that cannot appear in the actual game. I'm very sorry.


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 27, 2021)

I am so so excited for the wedding day items the wedding day update was definitely my favourite


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 27, 2021)

I love May Day so I’m excited for that. Everything else is just a bit lackluster. I’m hoping there will be a big E3 announcement that looks like an owl and has a name rhyming with Cooster. I really expect not a ton haha.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 27, 2021)

So they ACCIDENTALLY used a footage of a house exterior that’s not in the game?? I can’t with this game anymore. Nothing against the creative team etc. I’m sure they have plenty of pressure and stress. I’m more angry at the CEOs of Nintendo at this point and their weird decisions.

To events being recycled:
I don’t mind that at all personally. It’s been like this in the older games too. I think people are frustrated in general because the game is lacking in content. If they actually filled the game with at least stuff that was in previous games I think fewer people would complain about events being recycled. 
I don’t need bunny day, museum day etc to be reinvented personally. 
But I’d like club tortimer/ mini games, special tree stumps, carnations, tropical fruit & perfect fruit, the roost and the police stations back. :<
So at this point I’m just sad. Even with the new items I already dread ordering them Bc we STILL have the 5 items a day limit.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 27, 2021)

since i was new to this game before now & didn't play new leaf at all & only WW *no way, i'm playing it now though... don't want to go backwards* *i started nh on 3/2/21  but then i restarted on 15/2/21*, i'm looking forward to any & all updates ^^


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 27, 2021)

heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...



Big yikes Nintendo


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 27, 2021)

Definitely not surprised that it's a pretty boring update. A new May Day maze will be fairly entertaining though. The carp streamer is a pretty cool addition too. Hopefully a noteworthy 2.0 update comes early summer... but I wouldn't be surprised if it was mid or late summer.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 27, 2021)

heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


Might mean something still 
Might not

Seems random to me that they would have put together a house that isn't in the game by mistake. It might have been put in the picture by mistake, but they could still be working on something.

All their retraction of it means is that it wasnt a purposeful hint to something coming in a later update.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 27, 2021)

Ha, they actually noticed it wasn't a house in the game and replaced it!

Is this similar to the things that've been datamined and since removed (where it's a sign of Ooh, Potential Future Content but it's not finished yet so they don't want it to show), or is this a genuine mistake with a random house they put in for screenshot purposes? Eh, idk.

I'm still kinda worried about the game's future, especially because of this update, but at the same time there seems to be enough that's unfinished that shows that the game's still got stuff to come... it's just taking a very long time to come out.

also PS. NINTENDO, IS THERE AN UPDATE GIFT AT ALL?


----------



## justina (Apr 27, 2021)

I think I would like to try the events again this year. I wonder if we will get a new item from Rover, or if it’ll be the suitcase again. If the wedding event has the same items I’ll probably skip it this year.

Even though the update may seem disappointing, Mario Party just got a huge update after 2 years so this gives me hope for NH.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

justina said:


> I think I would like to try the events again this year. I wonder if we will get a new item from Rover, or if it’ll be the suitcase again. If the wedding event has the same items I’ll probably skip it this year.
> 
> Even though the update may seem disappointing, Mario Party just got a huge update after 2 years so this gives me hope for NH.


Oh yeah I just saw that on Twitter just now. Seriously why did it take Nintendo so long to release anything for Super Mario Party? I Forgot that game existed. 

Anyways on topic I am only hoping Rover gives us a different item instead of the Briefcase from last year. If he doesn't then I might skip it.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 27, 2021)

justina said:


> I think I would like to try the events again this year. I wonder if we will get a new item from Rover, or if it’ll be the suitcase again. If the wedding event has the same items I’ll probably skip it this year.
> 
> Even though the update may seem disappointing, Mario Party just got a huge update after 2 years so this gives me hope for NH.


You raise a good point! This isn't the first Nintendo game that was empty upon release but they added to later (Kirby Star Allies, now Super Mario Party).


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 27, 2021)

heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...



This is just hilarious to me lol. They can be pretty bad with communicating with the fanbase and one of the few times they do it's over something like this. The fact they went through the effort to put together a whole new scene/screenshot for it too.. just lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> This is just hilarious to me lol. They can be pretty bad with communicating with the fanbase and one of the few times they do it's over something like this. The fact they went through the effort to put together a whole new scene/screenshot for it too.. just lol


I think thats the issue here. Nintendo is not really good at communicating with their fanbase on what is going on with the game. They just seem to do their own thing by releasing updates when they feel like it.


----------



## bebebese (Apr 27, 2021)

heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


I kind of figured we wouldn't be getting new villagers in the 28/4 update, but I still got my hopes up  I'll wait and see if any dataminers pull up any new melody data before getting my expectations up again


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

bebebese said:


> I kind of figured we wouldn't be getting new villagers in the 28/4 update, but I still got my hopes up  I'll wait and see if any dataminers pull up any new melody data before getting my expectations up again


So wait if they say that the home was a "mistake" what does that mean for the white fences that we saw in the trailer last year?


----------



## bebebese (Apr 27, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> So wait if they say that the home was a "mistake" what does that mean for the white fences that we saw in the trailer last year?


I keep meaning to look over the trailers to check, but I think the first trailer(/e3 footage? idr) must have been from an earlier build of the game (I remember thinking the grass texture and lighting looked off in the early footage). My theory is either the white fence was a placeholder that never made it out of beta, or that like the mermaid fence, there's a bug preventing us from having it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

bebebese said:


> I keep meaning to look over the trailers to check, but I think the first trailer(/e3 footage? idr) must have been from an earlier build of the game (I remember thinking the grass texture and lighting looked off in the early footage). My theory is either the white fence was a placeholder that never made it out of beta, or that like the mermaid fence, there's a bug preventing us from having it


Hmm if thats the case then its really disappointing how they never kept that in because I remember people being really annoyed that we couldn't customize fences.


----------



## Sheando (Apr 27, 2021)

It’s true that past AC games have also repeated the events from year to year, so I can see why many people find this reasonable. I just think that it feels awkward to do in update format. I mean, if we aren’t supposed to expect new content because past games didn’t have it......what’s the point of hyping up the regular updates? Couldn’t they have just released a normal AC game with repeating yearly events? At least then, the repetition feels like the traditional cycle within a small town instead of a deliberate omission. When past AC games had many more buildings, more dialogue, more daily activities, it will of course feel very disappointing that every update only recycles existing content rather than bringing the gameplay up to the level of past games from a decade ago. I don’t hate NH or anything, but I find the updates a bit baffling. I don’t want to be too cynical, but it mostly feels like a ploy to keep people strung along and returning to the game because they can always infer the possibility of actual content releasing someday. They didn’t invest enough energy into the core AC mechanics, but the update model keeps longtime players from ditching the game because any moment now! We could have a shop update! Or Brewster! Or more housing plots! Or an NPC!


----------



## Jillenium (Apr 27, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> Seriously such an boring update. I wasn't really expecting an update though. I was hoping for one but, not expecting one but still, this literally feels like a repeat of last year? that's all they could do? Really Nintendo?


I couldn’t agree more, they need to find ways to make the game current, not just rehashing the same ideas


----------



## loveclove (Apr 27, 2021)

I really enjoy may day, it's a fun little thing to do, so I'm happy they designed a new maze. A bit sad there's nothing really new included yet


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2021)

heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it could mean the house will come in a future update. The screenshot may have been just taken in a developer copy of the game where they have features not yet introduced. Either way, they seem to be playing a special version of the game.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 27, 2021)

Sheando said:


> It’s true that past AC games have also repeated the events from year to year, so I can see why many people find this reasonable. I just think that it feels awkward to do in update format. I mean, if we aren’t supposed to expect new content because past games didn’t have it......what’s the point of hyping up the regular updates?


But... who is "hyping up" the regular updates? Nintendo announces them because they need to do that but that isn't "hyping up". If people think a common announcement is "hype", make one thousand videos and articles about a random detail on the trailer and then get disappointed, that's a problem fans created.

Companies shouldn't be responsible of the wild and out of control expectations people/fans may have of their product. Specially if some of those fans have harassed developers and other fans over a videogame.


----------



## mnk907 (Apr 27, 2021)

Sheando said:


> It’s true that past AC games have also repeated the events from year to year, so I can see why many people find this reasonable. I just think that it feels awkward to do in update format. I mean, if we aren’t supposed to expect new content because past games didn’t have it......what’s the point of hyping up the regular updates? Couldn’t they have just released a normal AC game with repeating yearly events? At least then, the repetition feels like the traditional cycle within a small town instead of a deliberate omission. When past AC games had many more buildings, more dialogue, more daily activities, it will of course feel very disappointing that every update only recycles existing content rather than bringing the gameplay up to the level of past games from a decade ago. I don’t hate NH or anything, but I find the updates a bit baffling. I don’t want to be too cynical, but it mostly feels like a ploy to keep people strung along and returning to the game because they can always infer the possibility of actual content releasing someday. They didn’t invest enough energy into the core AC mechanics, but the update model keeps longtime players from ditching the game because any moment now! We could have a shop update! Or Brewster! Or more housing plots! Or an NPC!


Yeah it is kinda weird. If they didn't plan on radically changing the holiday events, then why didn't they just program them to automatically repeat every year without needing updates? By needing to patch them in on a yearly basis, it just creates expectations of something new. They can still do the small updates to add new items to the holidays, because that's nice, but the holidays themselves should just be in the game files going forward. It would certainly hedge expectations, and then maybe some people can more easily choose to move on instead of constantly being in a state of hype and disappointment, lol.


----------



## Sheando (Apr 27, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> But... who is "hyping up" the regular updates? Nintendo announces them because they need to do that but that isn't "hyping up". If people think a common announcement is "hype", make one thousand videos and articles about a random detail on the trailer and then get disappointed, that's a problem fans created.
> 
> Companies shouldn't be responsible of the wild and out of control expectations people/fans may have of their product. Specially if some of those fans have harassed developers and other fans over a videogame.



I probably should have phrased it better—you’re right that Nintendo isn’t exactly building hype for most of the updates currently. I was referring to the game being sold/marketed as an AC game that would receive regular updates with new content and support when the updates have almost exclusively introduced things that would have been obviously expected anyway and were in previous games, such as major holidays and diving. There are some cool new innovations in this game, but they’ve been present from the start. The updates are mostly just filling in “missing” stuff. That’s why I said it felt like a way to sell more copies on the front end. I don’t think they’re really trying to grab new players with the updates as they are now, nor do I think, at this stage, that Nintendo has given anyone reason to expect a massive dump of content later.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 27, 2021)

Sheando said:


> I probably should have phrased it better—you’re right that Nintendo isn’t exactly building hype for most of the updates currently. I was referring to the game being sold/marketed as an AC game that would receive regular updates with new content and support when the updates have almost exclusively introduced things that would have been obviously expected anyway and were in previous games, such as major holidays and diving. There are some cool new innovations in this game, but they’ve been present from the start. The updates are mostly just filling in “missing” stuff. That’s why I said it felt like a way to sell more copies on the front end. I don’t think they’re really trying to grab new players with the updates as they are now, nor do I think, at this stage, that Nintendo has given anyone reason to expect a massive dump of content later.


Technically they are giving new content and support. New items count as new content and they have made patches for glitches which counts as support. People need to stop comparing nh to previous titles, its a different game with a different creative direction.


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 27, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> But... who is "hyping up" the regular updates? Nintendo announces them because they need to do that but that isn't "hyping up". If people think a common announcement is "hype", make one thousand videos and articles about a random detail on the trailer and then get disappointed, that's a problem fans created.
> 
> Companies shouldn't be responsible of the wild and out of control expectations people/fans may have of their product. Specially if some of those fans have harassed developers and other fans over a videogame.



I agree that harassment has no place and giving into fan demands is a slippery slope.

Many of the first year updates were spent reintroducing NPCs and gameplay elements that were present in the previous games, so it is understandable to me that people would expect that trend to continue in year 2 and be disappointed when it doesn't happen.

If Nintendo chooses not to include some past NPCs or features, that is their decision, and I am already happy with the game as is. I just think the way they have chosen to withhold and then roll out certain old features has kind of created this sense of "will they/won't they" around every update.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 27, 2021)

I wasn't expecting much, but I can't lie, I was a little disappointed. I think I'm just feeling too spoiled from the usual update trailers that we get, along with my wishful thinking. With that being said though, in previous AC games, events were the same every year. I'm so grateful New Horizons has so far changed events this year.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 27, 2021)

Again, Nintendo promised updates/support for the game and the things they were specific that were going to be updated was major events (Bunny Day/Halloween/Turkey Day/Toy Day/Festivale) and "things that would surprise players each year" (or sth similar). And they have fulfilled all that. People expecting updates to be more than what they were promised is mostly their own fault. I have always agreed that the developers could have given a detailed roadmap but that wouldn't have helped on the long run when lots of people still cling onto datamines/hopes/wants. It's ok to be disappointed, not trying to argue against that- feeling disappointment is a matter of taste and own expectations.

By the way, we know that Nintendo expected to sell around 13 millions LTD. And they of course know that AC is a leggy franchise. Nobody could have expected the game to explode like it did (and ofc nobody could have expected covid to throw a wrench to all industries).

Anyways, although discussion has been civil and fun I think it's a bit off-topic but if you want to keep sharing our opinions, feel free to pm me!

**
On a more related topic, Bastille Day being celebrated gives me hope that Día de Muertos is acknowledged at some point of the future. The wild variety of mini-events being celebrated on this game is cool to see, like we can go from Prom to the Superbowl to Cheese Rolling Day and I'm like what haha


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm also hoping there'll be more localised event items, like for other smaller countries as well  it would be cute to get a dutch holiday item or two


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 27, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> By the way, we know that Nintendo expected to sell around 13 millions LTD. And they of course know that AC is a leggy franchise. Nobody could have expected the game to explode like it did (and ofc nobody could have expected covid to throw a wrench to all industries).



I don't mean to go off topic here but, do we know that Nintendo expected to only sell 13 million? I mean, New Leaf nearly sold 13 mil. The Switch is literally the perfect console for Animal Crossing as you can play docked or on the go, and AC thrives with mobility. 

I remember when the switch was first announced I told my friend that Animal Crossing would easily be a top 3 selling game for the console. It was pretty easy to see coming imo. Maybe not the #1 selling game (has it passed Mario Kart yet? Most recent I can find is AC 2 mil behind at the end of 2020), and surely covid boosted the sales a bit... But it wasn't hard to predict that it would be a massive success on the Switch.


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 27, 2021)

Expectations are not very high for this update, but we shall see


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 27, 2021)

Spoiler: sales talk






KingLuigi13 said:


> I don't mean to go off topic here but, do we know that Nintendo expected to only sell 13 million? I mean, New Leaf nearly sold 13 mil. The Switch is literally the perfect console for Animal Crossing as you can play docked or on the go, and AC thrives with mobility.
> 
> I remember when the switch was first announced I told my friend that Animal Crossing would easily be a top 3 selling game for the console. It was pretty easy to see coming imo. Maybe not the #1 selling game (has it passed Mario Kart yet? Most recent I can find is AC 2 mil behind at the end of 2020), and surely covid boosted the sales a bit... But it wasn't hard to predict that it would be a massive success on the Switch.


I can't find the pdf at the moment, but iirc it was reported with the Q4 FY2020 info. It was said that the title surpassed already the expectations from Nintendo. Apologies if I got the things confused.

Nintendo is usually conservative with their HW/SW predictions, so it kind of makes sense that they were downplaying it a bit. Some people could in fact see that the game could thrive on the Switch and that it could become one of the top sellers of the console, but like after many years on the road. NL reached 13 million sales after lots of years and a massive update thanks to its powerful legs, so people were predicting a bigger launch and legs mostly similar that would take the franchise to new heights but very few dared to imagine the game was going to sell 13 million on just 6 weeks! It's kind of that even when a massive success was predicted, it wasn't this massive and this fast 

The next financial report is released next week, but Mario Kart 8 Deluxe will probably keep the crown. As much as Animal Crossing keeps selling, Mario Kart also keeps selling and while NH is reaching a saturation point on some markets, Mario Kart is still seen as the quintessential Switch game everyone picks up. In my humble opinion, the best opportunity AC had to ever take the first spot was FY3 2021 but alas, MK managed to sell 4 million more copies on the same period haha.

Both will probably reach more than 45 million, which is insane.


----------



## Dracule (Apr 27, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> You are correct - it's not a current villager's house. I saw a person on Twitter speculate it might be a Zelda villager - specifically Wolf Link.
> 
> This is all just speculation, but I could see Nintendo making the Zelda 35th Anniversary part of their E3 presentation. If they did, they could announce Zelda villagers/items are coming to New Horizons as part of the Zelda anniversary celebration the same way they did with the Mario anniversary.
> 
> ...


PLS GOD I HOPE SO. THAT MEANS SOME OF MY FAVORITE ITEMS FROM THE NEW LEAF AMIIBOS WILL BE COMING BACK. HNNGHH 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021



heaven. said:


> for everyone speculating, the "mystery" villager home was just a mistake.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


Welp, that ruined my hopes and dreams. :’3


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Dracule said:


> PLS GOD I HOPE SO. THAT MEANS SOME OF MY FAVORITE ITEMS FROM THE NEW LEAF AMIIBOS WILL BE COMING BACK. HNNGHH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021
> 
> ...


Top 10 Anime betrayals.

I don't think this update is super great, but I do like some of the stuff we are still getting. The fish flag looks nice and I hope it is all wavy and animate in the wind.

While I would be disappointed if in the life run of this game we don't get shop upgrades, Brewster, gyroids ect, I could also deal without them. My issue though is I really want more reasons for us to connect with our friends. I would love to have mini-games come back and all the cute little prizes you could buy from competing. Like the toy hammer that squeaks whenever you bonk someone over the head. I had a group of friends on NL and it was so fun meeting up at everyone's town, checking the scenes, and then hitting the games.

I want that in NH and a part of me feels like it's just not going to happen and that is disappointing.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Welp, that ruined my hopes and dreams. :’3



As much as I don't want to give myself and other people false hope, it does make you wonder why that house exists when there are 397 villager exteriors to choose from. Of course, one can argue that they made it just for show. But still, it's curious.

A part of me says that this house wasn't supposed to be shown yet. But that's just me again clinging to something that will only result to another disappointment, and that's because I choose to do so.

The update is coming in less than two hours, and I hope they discover something unannounced in the datamine.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> As much as I don't want to give myself and other people false hope, it does make you wonder why that house exists when there are 397 villager exteriors to choose from.
> 
> A part of me says that this house wasn't supposed to be shown yet. But that's just me again clinging to something that will only result to another disappointment, and that's because I choose to do so.
> 
> The update is coming in less than two hours, and I hope they discover something unannounced in the datamine.



My guess would be development tools were used to 'create' a save file to use for the promotional work, and the house was erroneously called/created.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 27, 2021)

The update is live as of four minutes ago, for anyone wondering! There was unfortunately no update gift or letter, though.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

The update just came out. Please keep me updated if there is like any hidden features or if the events are like time locked because I am really unsure.

Edit: I time traveled to May Day on April 29th and I can confirm its not time locked.

Edit 2: Just finished the May Day Event 2021. 



Spoiler: May Day 2021



It plays exactly the same as last year. Isabelle mentions that there is May Day Tour happening around April 29th, 2021. You go talk to Tom Nook and he mentions that there is a May Day Ticket for you at the Dodo Airlines. The Maze itself is different from last year and its a bit a hard one to complete. Once you finished the maze, Rover is there and he doesn't give you the Briefcase like last year, instead he will write you a letter. You have to wait tomorrow for this happened. When you check your mailbox the next day you will get a new gift from Rover in the Mail and its "Rover's Photo". So just like last year its a one day event meaning that once you do it once you cannot redo it again unless you have additional users.



Edit 3: International Museum Day is also not time locked and it plays exactly the same, just they added the new Stamps to the Art Gallery.

Edit 4: The Wedding Season in June is Time Locked.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

Here's the Patch Notes for the update: 








						Official April Update Patch Notes For Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Version 1.10) - Animal Crossing World
					

A fresh new Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) update has just been released with the April Update tonight and we have the complete patch notes! With




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 27, 2021)

im so happy  i had no idea the carp banner would be so big! its so cool


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2021)

Datamine things:
- The museum plaques cost and sell more now
- New held items were discovered: Cnut, GlDr, Trwl, DStk, Pitc, SpnR, Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, SnBa
- There are changes to the order in which villager dialogues show up throughout the day
- For a list of all the new items, check here: https://dodocodes.com/articles/updates/animal-crossing-new-horizons-1100-update
- This update has an internal label of "Summer1st2021" indicating a second part is in the horizon (Source)

*MAJOR DISCOVERIES!!!*
- Evidence of fence customization
- Evidence of another museum floor/level/upgrade
- A cafe room referenced in the camera settings code

Source: https://dodocodes.com/articles/updates/animal-crossing-new-horizons-1100-update

Edit: Refer to this more updated post I made:




__





						Datamine Summer Speculation
					

I would say (and completely speculate) that Nintendo is most likely saving any larger updates for E3. That's probably where we'll hear of a 2.0 update.  I do still think Brewster is coming, and I foresee them adding things like growing other foods/making drinks eventually (which were still in...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 27, 2021)

So we know what replaces the suitcase for Rover's maze


Spoiler



a framed photo!


----------



## Mick (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> -snip-
> 
> *MAJOR DISCOVERIES!!!*
> - Evidence of Fence customization
> ...



Alright, we've been burned by poorly done datamines before (new shop upgrade anyone?) but I think that the above + the evidence of a second summer update is looking very promising. Definitely some sketchy stuff going on in the game code right now!

Makes me wonder if this update was just to get the seasonal stuff unlocked while they finalise a bigger update? Or whether this second summer update is still months away. (It could technically drop, like, end of August. Yikes)


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 27, 2021)

I want to believe


----------



## kurisu (Apr 27, 2021)

Mick said:


> Makes me wonder if this update was just to get the seasonal stuff unlocked while they finalise a bigger update? Or whether this second summer update is still months away. (It could technically drop, like, end of August. Yikes)


the way some dataminers have been seeing it it sounds like this update and the (supposed) next update may have been one big one split into two. obviously there's no way to tell if the bigger things that were found this update are for sure coming in the next one but it does soften the blow of how minimal this one is. fingers crossed!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2021)

Mick said:


> Alright, we've been burned by poorly done datamines before (new shop upgrade anyone?) but I think that the above + the evidence of a second summer update is looking very promising. Definitely some sketchy stuff going on in the game code right now!
> 
> Makes me wonder if this update was just to get the seasonal stuff unlocked while they finalise a bigger update? Or whether this second summer update is still months away. (It could technically drop, like, end of August. Yikes)



It's not that the previous datamines were "poorly done", Nintendo was just good at removing and cleaning up the code to hide it. These were initially on the code but were removed on 1.2.0. But now it's on the code again.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's not that the previous datamines were "poorly done", Nintendo was just good at removing and cleaning up the code to hide it. These were initially on the code but were removed on 1.2.0. But now it's on the code again.


I wonder why they got sloppy again with the code. Maybe they saw all the people complaining about the lack of content in the update so they wanted to deliberately "leak" that we would be getting multi-part summer updates again


----------



## Mick (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's not that the previous datamines were "poorly done", Nintendo was just good at removing and cleaning up the code to hide it. These were initially on the code but were removed on 1.2.0. But now they it's on the code again.



The way I understood it, the extra state for the shop that was seen as the secret upgrade ended up just being the version of it that's surrounded by scaffolds (while it is being built). Please do correct me if that's wrong. But yes, they definitely have cleaned up their code in the past! Which could still mean that it was scrapped, rather than hidden (because why would you hide something that is already found)?

I don't think datamines are always a holy grail of certainty, since there is always some interpretation left to be done by the person looking at the data. But we have a few separate interesting additions in the code now, and that's very promising if you ask me!



kurisu said:


> the way some dataminers have been seeing it it sounds like this update and the (supposed) next update may have been one big one split into two. obviously there's no way to tell if the bigger things that were found this update are for sure coming in the next one but it does soften the blow of how minimal this one is. fingers crossed!



I do agree with them there, it seems pretty obvious from the source. What concerns me is that a "summer part two update" could still take a long while to arrive, though, since summer has barely even begun. They did add most of event things for the next few months at least, so another update in that time likely wouldn't be *another* wave of seasonal stuff... ^^' We can only wait to find out!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> I wonder why they got sloppy again with the code. Maybe they saw all the people complaining about the lack of content in the update so they wanted to deliberately "leak" that we would be getting multi-part summer updates again


No, it's not being sloppy. It only means that they are working on this stuff again, that's why references to it were found. It's not intentionally done to leak stuff. Before Sanrio amiibo update was released, they also discovered alterations to the Sanrio characters' codes.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> No, it's not being sloppy. It only means that they are working on this stuff again, that's why references to it were found. It's not intentionally done to leak stuff. Before Sanrio amiibo update was released, they also discovered alterations to the Sanrio characters' codes.


Ah I didn't realize they actually would remove stuff from the code when they weren't working on it. Granted I've never worked on video games, but every bit of code I've ever seen has been a massive spaghetti pile of 'stuff that is actually in use' and 'stuff that doesn't do anything but we're afraid to remove it'


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

So I discovered a minor new feature added to the game. So when you go to a Dream Island from the Dream Suite you can Press "minus" and choose "I want to wake up". So if you want to save time and not go back on the bed to wake up this new feature is going to be so helpful. I welcome that. The Dream Suite has gotten a lot more better now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> The update just came out. Please keep me updated if there is like any hidden features or if the events are like time locked because I am really unsure.
> 
> Edit: I time traveled to May Day on April 29th and I can confirm its not time locked.
> 
> ...


Also the Wedding Season from last year has been removed.


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2021)

i’m torn on how to feel about this update tbh. on one hand, i’m disappointed with the fact that this is yet another update that solely focuses on events and new seasonal items but on the other, i’m content starved so any update that adds _something_ new is enough to excite me, even if only for a little while. 


Spoiler: that being said...







ya’ll have no idea how happy i am about this. rover is one of my favourite npcs and i can’t wait to see him again + add his photo to my collection.


----------



## Tentacles (Apr 28, 2021)

Meh kinda lame I'm underwhelmed but I do like the new wedding items. I'm really hoping the next update is better.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 28, 2021)

They’ve updated the official Nintendo island with Sanrio items/villagers, as well as the patterns from the 1.9.0 announcement page.

No idea why they’ve only just done this now, but I’m also glad to see that they’ve made more official patterns available after I grumbled about it in the petty complaint thread the other day.

(also the new datamine stuff’s _intriguing...)_


----------



## Jaco (Apr 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Datamine things:
> - They have added 200 more finished but unreleased items, bringing the total to 5,567 items that are "unreleased"
> - The museum plaques cost and sell more now
> - New held items were discovered: Cnut, GlDr, Trwl, DStk, Pitc, SpnR, Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, SnBa
> ...



Very, very interesting.

I've been feeling a touch letdown this year by some of the updates (although the expanded design slots was NICE) but I can't help but be curious about these sorts of things.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 28, 2021)

nothing huge but i like that there still are updates, at least.


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, a lack of items has been an issue so it's exciting to see some new ones are coming! Some of these look really cute. I have pretty much given up on the prospect of Brewster and other NPCs returning. I think I will be playing the old games for the years to come until the next AC installation.


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 28, 2021)

omg ! finaly the Café ;-; ! can't wait for the fence customization too !! ;-;... and for the "held items", i am so happy ! ;u;


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 28, 2021)

OLoveLy said:


> omg ! finaly the Café ;-; ! can't wait for the fence customization too !! ;-;... and for the "held items", i am so happy ! ;u;


Fence customisation sounds great, although not for the reason people want it for.
Some people want white picket fences, but me? I want non-blue steel fencing.
GIVE IT TO ME IN SILVER, NINTENDO


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 28, 2021)

Just here to remind people that datamines don't _garantuee_ anything! 

Although a person can dream ofcourse


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

The held items thing makes me think of the food items the villagers have had since day 1. Those datamines sound pretty cool, but most of the stuff they datamined have been false (or just not added yet) So I don't want to get my hopes up, but if they come, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## azurill (Apr 28, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Just here to remind people that datamines don't _garantuee_ anything!
> 
> Although a person can dream ofcourse


Yea it’s nice to dream but I won’t be believing the the things in the datamines until Nintendo announces them.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

'Trwl' could be trowel, while the 'Pitc' could be a pitchfork. This one's reaching but 'DStk' could be Deku Stick.

I would LOVE a pitchfork.

Edit:
All Nook Shopping seasonal items for May to early-August 2020 are gone. Because everything has been shifted to be available only for 2021. So TTing back is pointless.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> 'Trwl' could be trowel, while the 'Pitc' could be a pitchfork. This one's reaching but 'DStk' could be Deku Stick.
> 
> I would LOVE a pitchfork.
> 
> ...


Let's form an angry mob!

DStik makes me think of D-pad.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2021)

@Rosch you’re what keeping us alive. Lmao

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021

Also: 


Spoiler



the briefcase is probably a super rare valuable item at this point, then


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> @Rosch you’re what keeping us alive. Lmao


Haha. Just keeping the dream alive and staying optimistic. I also love speculation discussions especially when something supports it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> @Rosch you’re what keeping us alive. Lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021
> 
> ...


Well they could do what NL did later in its life and do something akin to WA, but this time instead of regional locked items it will unlock the time locked items to be bought or acquired in some way or form.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> - Evidence of 3rd Museum floor



Hoping this means the museum gift shop is coming back.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 28, 2021)

So the briefcase is not available to earn anymore? I'm not sure I like that they remove the ability to acquire items like that. Hope we can still earn more benches and chairs during wedding season.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> So the briefcase is not available to earn anymore? I'm not sure I like that they remove the ability to acquire items like that. Hope we can still earn more benches and chairs during wedding season.


I still have Rover's Briefcase from last year, but its just been sitting there not doing much. The new item this year is 



Spoiler: May Day 2021 gift



Rover's Photo



I mean at least its a different reward so I will give them credit for actually making the May Day event different from last year, since it was one of my favorite events.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 28, 2021)

Manifesting that the data mine is true...summoning Brewster, a pitchfork and customizable fences.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> I still have Rover's Briefcase from last year, but its just been sitting there not doing much. The new item this year is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed out on the briefcase last year, does it mean it’s gone?


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> So the briefcase is not available to earn anymore? I'm not sure I like that they remove the ability to acquire items like that. Hope we can still earn more benches and chairs during wedding season.


I believe if it's your first time doing May Day, he'll give you the briefcase. Those who already have it will get Rover's Photo instead.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Manifesting that the data mine is true...summoning Brewster, a pitchfork and customizable fences.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021
> 
> ...


Well I tried to go back to Last Year's May Day but I hate to say this, but its gone. However, if you have additional user on your island and they didn't do the May Day you can use them to get Rover' Briefcase.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I believe if it's your first time doing May Day, he'll give you the briefcase.


I’ll try this in a bit


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm interested too in wether or not you get a briefcase if youre a first time player! My brother got the game in January and doesn't know about the suitcase, but I know he'll love it more than the other item! Hopefully he'll be pleasantly suprised... if anyone knows for sure pls let us know!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2021)

I saw that one of the seasonal items is a flower basket! Are we gonna be able to walk around with a basket like our villagers?!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2021)

I will say this is the most optimistic a datamine has made me feel.
Not gonna lean in to it too much though since Nintendo is such a wild card.​


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 28, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I’ll try this in a bit


So I can confirm now you get the briefcase if you didn’t play last year :3
I have the game since release & didn’t get to play last year but now I just did & got the briefcase


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

airysuit said:


> I'm interested too in wether or not you get a briefcase if youre a first time player! My brother got the game in January and doesn't know about the suitcase, but I know he'll love it more than the other item! Hopefully he'll be pleasantly suprised... if anyone knows for sure pls let us know!


If you have an additional user on your island who didn't do the May Day event last year, you can get Rover's Briefcase.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 28, 2021)

Can't say I like the whole briefcase thing
I actually wanted another one and I have zero interest in making a new character


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 28, 2021)

So based on the data mine...


Spoiler



sad that Brewster might be locked away in the museum : (


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> So based on the data mine...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


To be fair Brewster in past AC games like Wild World and City Folk he was in the Museum with blathers, but it was only until New Leaf where he got his own building called "The Roost". So it seems that they want him to just go back to the Museum, for better or for worse.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> So based on the data mine...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I got the impressions from the datamine that it's 2 different things? Like the Café entrance meaning a stand alone building v/s a third floor for something else. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting and that means that the entrance _is_ meant for the Museum's 3rd floor.


----------



## Rajescrossing (Apr 28, 2021)

Just wondering if tt on April 29th and go back to 28 , would be maze event available? Or it will be available for full months of May? Thanks!


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm guessing this is the new May Day reward based on the item datamine



Spoiler



Rover's photo


----------



## Flicky (Apr 28, 2021)

So according to the Nintendo update, once the update has gone through (which it has, for me) I can't play the 2020 version of the May Day event. Does that mean I'm stuck with the Briefcase until another year has passed (since Nintendo are time-locking these events)? Because I really wanted Rover's Photo 

Have to say my favourite item from that lot is the cheese (and perhaps the bell)!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 28, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impressions from the datamine that it's 2 different things? Like the Café entrance meaning a stand alone building v/s a third floor for something else. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting and that means that the entrance _is_ meant for the Museum's 3rd floor.


My issue is that the museum already has three floors. Main floor for fish and bugs, lower level for fossils, and upper level for art. What I wish would have happen is a third level for Nook's (second is current inaccessible to players).


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 28, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I saw that one of the seasonal items is a flower basket! Are we gonna be able to walk around with a basket like our villagers?!



Yup it’s a hold item! It’s got a simple throwing animation with it too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387279844140933120


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yup it’s a hold item! It’s got a simple throwing animation with it too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387279844140933120


Oh my god, I always thought they were carrying around a tiny basket of hand towels. lol...this looks cool!


----------



## Mick (Apr 28, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impressions from the datamine that it's 2 different things? Like the Café entrance meaning a stand alone building v/s a third floor for something else. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting and that means that the entrance _is_ meant for the Museum's 3rd floor.



I'm currently backreading datamined information and files from discords and other websites, and it looks like the sentence "Evidence of 3rd Museum floor" on dodocodes could be slightly misleading - what was found is evidence of another museum _level,_ like a next stage for the museum to upgrade to. It looks like dodocodes interpreted that as meaning a new _floor,_ as in something you go to with stairs. It could be! But we don't know.

My current interpretation of the data is that the cafe will likely be in the museum, because the evidence for the cafe is based on new indoor camera settings for something very specifically called the museum cafe (IdrMuseumCafe). The new entrance was found in the museum, and is referenced as "indoor museum entrance 03" in the code (IdrMuseumEnt03). It seems like a solid assumption that this new entrance would lead to the cafe.



NefariousKing said:


> Yup it’s a hold item! It’s got a simple throwing animation with it too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387279844140933120



That looks fantastic.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2021)

Mick said:


> I'm currently backreading datamined information and files from discords and other websites, and it looks like the sentence "Evidence of 3rd Museum floor" on dodocodes could be slightly misleading - what was found is evidence of another museum _level,_ like a next stage for the museum to upgrade to. It looks like dodocodes interpreted that as meaning a new _floor,_ as in something you go to with stairs. It could be! But we don't know.
> 
> My current interpretation of the data is that the cafe will likely be in the museum, because the evidence for the cafe is based on new indoor camera settings for something very specifically called the museum cafe (IdrMuseumCafe). The new entrance was found in the museum, and is referenced as "indoor museum entrance 03" in the code (IdrMuseumEnt03). It seems like a solid assumption that this new entrance would lead to the cafe.
> 
> ...



That makes a lot more sense. Thanks!


----------



## azurill (Apr 28, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yup it’s a hold item! It’s got a simple throwing animation with it too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387279844140933120


I love that you can hold the basket. Can’t wait to get it.

I was hoping the cafe would be its own building. Even if not it will still be nice to have Brewster back.


----------



## Hug (Apr 28, 2021)

Excited  to  collect all  the  new  items  !


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2021)

azurill said:


> I love that you can hold the basket. Can’t wait to get it.
> 
> I was hoping the cafe would be its own building. Even if not it will still be nice to have Brewster back.



By the looks of it, it probably is a an item you can hold (like the beans).


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 28, 2021)

So if I didn’t play the event last year then I will receive the briefcase this year and miss out on Rover’s picture? If true that’s very disappointing. I have the briefcase because I kept some stuff from my original island, I would much rather have the 2021 prize.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 28, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> So if I didn’t play the event last year then I will receive the briefcase this year and miss out on Rover’s picture? If true that’s very disappointing. I have the briefcase because I kept some stuff from my original island, I would much rather have the 2021 prize.


Who knows? Maybe it could be triggered by having the briefcase in your catalogue and not by having done the previous maze. Let us know!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fruitcup said:


> Who knows? Maybe it could be triggered by having the briefcase in your catalogue and not by having done the previous maze. Let us know!


Let me clear this up. If you didn't play the May Day event last year then you would always get Rover's Briefcase. So this is probably a situation where this is only for returning players who played the event last year that they will get 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Rover's Photo


 whereas the new players will only get Rover's Briefcase when they didn't play the event last year. 

However, if you wanted to get Rover's Briefcase again because you maybe lost it and you played the event last year, you can make a new user on your island and since they never played the May Day event you can get still get Rover's Briefcase. The sad news is that its a one day only event so once you complete it there is no way to like replay it again or time travel back to the 2020 version since its been removed. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 28, 2021)

I just completed the maze, and it was the updated one so I was hopeful that I would get the 2021 prize but no, he said he would mail me the briefcase. No mention of the new prize. I’m sad now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> I just completed the maze, and it was the updated one so I was hopeful that I would get the 2021 prize but no, he said he would mail me the briefcase. No mention of the new prize. I’m sad now.


Oh dear you didn't play the event last year so you got the Briefcase. Thats unfortunate


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 28, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Oh dear you didn't play the event last year so you got the Briefcase. Thats unfortunate



Yeah  I played it on my first island but my current island was started in January 2021 so yeah... oh well. maybe I can trade or buy the new prize later


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm disappointed by this update, but I'll say no more. I did notice it didn't get a trailer though, I wonder if there's a chance of something else coming sooner?

Either way, I need something substantial to pull me back in. I haven't played in a while and I was hoping the update for Spring would be big but it's not enough to get me playing again.


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 28, 2021)

I saw it mentioned in a YouTube comment and was wondering if this was true - is the new datamine the first time the cafe has been mentioned again since 1.0 last year?

(here's the datamine for anyone curious)




__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I saw it mentioned in a YouTube comment and was wondering if this was true - is the new datamine the first time the cafe has been mentioned again since 1.0 last year?
> 
> (here's the datamine for anyone curious)
> 
> ...



Yes. In the datamine, a cafe room is referenced in the camera settings code.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m trying to keep my expectations low, but ngl, the discovery of the cafe entrance and the extra museum floor got me excited like  Xs a lot. And the little food items (even if there are only a few) have peaked my interest very much.


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 28, 2021)

I am excited about the datamine!

I absolutely LOVE the changes they made with villager dialogue in this update. Holy crap just that little tweak they made makes a huge difference in interaction.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m trying to keep my expectations low, but ngl, the discovery of the cafe entrance and the extra museum floor got me excited like  Xs a lot. And the little food items (even if there are only a few) have peaked my interest very much.


Yeah food items sounds pretty cool. If it's legit, I hope ice cream cones are in there to. It would work good for a summer-wave...-esque update on account that popsicles and icecream are summer treats.



coldpotato said:


> I am excited about the datamine!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the changes they made with villager dialogue in this update. Holy crap just that little tweak they made makes a huge difference in interaction.


I don't know if it's because of the update, but like two days ago I finally got my villagers talking about different things and on a few occasions. It was so refreshing not hearing them regurgitate what I did, wore, am holding, or where they are in the vicinity of.


----------



## coldpotato (Apr 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know if it's because of the update, but like two days ago I finally got my villagers talking about different things and on a few occasions. It was so refreshing not hearing them regurgitate what I did, wore, am holding, or where they are in the vicinity of.



I was getting really tired of that too. I heard with this update they rearranged the order of what our villagers say, so perhaps a lot of the more interesting dialogue was hidden behind the bland, boring stuff they would say when you first interacted with them a few times then got bored and walked away. I interacted with the majority of my villagers after the update and I got unique dialogue for them all that made them seem a lot more interesting and charming.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes. They actually changed how dialogued is pulled, so it makes their dialogues more varied now. I talked to Audie several times and I swear I haven't read most of the peppy dialogue she said. And I had several Peppy villagers throughout 2020.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 28, 2021)

Wait, so they really did fixed the dialogue flow??

If that really is true, that makes this update a bit better than I initially thought of it! I'll have to go annoy all my villagers real quick to see for myself.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 28, 2021)

They really did reorder things: In the new version of the dialogue, Maglev Mike's relationship is still chugging along!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Yes. They actually changed how dialogued is pulled, so it makes their dialogues more varied now. I talked to Audie several times and I swear I haven't read most of the peppy dialogue she said. And I had several Peppy villagers throughout 2020.


Wow....so they actually did change the villager dialogue. For a while I was talking with my villagers and they were all saying different things and not the same boring dialogue like they used to say before. Could this be Nintendo finally listening? I feel like my villagers are starting to show life now.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh cool!!! I played yesterday after reading yet another thread of disappointed people regarding the dialogue and how the 3 first sentences are always the same (which I agreed with) and I was like "wait a minute, this actually isn't so bad"... I thought about opening a thread about it but I was afraid I was imagining things and I would hype people up for nothing haha
I'm so glad it's a real thing, it definitely made a noticeable difference to me!!! I also got 2/3 dialogues where they asked me a question, which is super refreshing because I rarely talk more than 3 times a day to each of my villagers so I almost never get mini games or them asking me stuff...


----------



## Bilaz (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh I’m sooo happy about the dialogue


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

I just posted some screenshots of some of the villager dialogue I recently got in this thread check it out:
Updated Villager Dialogue


----------



## skweegee (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmm... That's intriguing. I tried talking with my villagers again yesterday 4-5 times in a row each and the first 3 were exactly the same as they always were, but Cherry immediately launched into 2 different unique dialogues I've never heard after her generic greeting followed up by asking me to do a treasure hunt. Maybe I got unlucky with my first villagers, but if they did in fact change it to be more like that last one I certainly would not mind! I'll have to try again when I get on later today.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just a warning for those who are about to do the May Day Event today. If you did not do the event last year you will not be able to obtain 



Spoiler



Rover's Photo


, instead you will receive Rover's Briefcase from the event that occurred last year, this is only for new players who did not play the event last year. If you're a returning player and have played the event last year you don't have to worry too much.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 29, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Just a warning for those who are about to do the May Day Event today. If you did not do the event last year you will not be able to obtain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you sold the briefcase, can you still get the photo anyway or do you have to have the item on hand?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

Corrie said:


> If you sold the briefcase, can you still get the photo anyway or do you have to have the item on hand?


Well if you lost the Briefcase or sold it for whatever reason you should still be able to get the Photo as long as you played the event last year. Also if you were wondering how to get back the Briefcase even though you played the event already you need to create a new user on your island so that way they will be able to obtain Rover's Briefcase.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 29, 2021)

I know I said this update wasn't enough to bring me back to the game but when I saw new dialogue around I decided to check it out myself. And wow! I got lots of new dialogue!! This is great!


----------



## Sheando (Apr 29, 2021)

I’m loving the news about the dialogue! The hardest part about this game for me has been lack of strong attachment to villagers—I’m really excited to check in tonight and see if things have improved.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 29, 2021)

I must talk to my villagers a lot more than most of you, because I've already seen all of this dialogue I'm seein'...


----------



## KayDee (Apr 29, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I must talk to my villagers a lot more than most of you, because I've already seen all of this dialogue I'm seein'...


Right. I think the update just changed how dialogue works so now you get the deeper conversations easier but like you said if you talked to villagers often enough, you already encountered most of these dialogue.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 29, 2021)

If the dialogue is not new, then I think my statement is still viable at least for me, because every villager I've talked to today has given me new dialogue (or, I guess in better wording, dialogue I've never seen before, but I guess that's still "new" for me). 
Probably already in the game, but never encountered because I don't like having to speak to my villager a lot to get something new. Granted, I did talk to my villagers but not often when I played, maybe like 4 times a day?

But considering they've retweaked it to get the deeper stuff without having to speak to them like 6 times in a row, I think that's an amazing improvement!

Also, the dialogue for when you stop playing for a while seems to be new, or at least I've never seen it before?

You used to get the classic "waiting outside your house" from lazies, or "screaming in the basement" from smug, etc. But I got none of this today! Beau and Biskit said different things as well. Beau told me I should speak to others because everyone would get worried, and Biskit said he's glad to see me again and that we should chat more!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 29, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I must talk to my villagers a lot more than most of you, because I've already seen all of this dialogue I'm seein'...


I've not noticed any change in how villagers talk and I remember seeing the vast majority of the stuff people are saying is new to them.
To me everything seems exactly the same as pre update.

However I'm glad people are seeing the villagers the same way I do now so I can't complain. I just really have no idea what people mean.

Perhaps the order of dialogue has changed and I've not noticed due to bad RNG or just being used to seeing different dialogue as I talk to my villagers multiple times a day anyways?

Main thing is people are happy, change or no change.

Editing in the fact I just got my first line I don't remember seeing before.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 29, 2021)

I think it's more that the unique dialogue rng has been tweaked to be more easily obtained. Because my normal villager couldn't shut up about what I was wearing, did the other day, was holding, where we were, ect...but the others gave me newish dialogue and some of the other dialogue I've seen but only once through the entire year.

I also had two of my villagers talking to each other, which I hadn't seen in ages. So I think they changed the rng on that as well.

Thank you Rngesus.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I think it's more that the unique dialogue rng has been tweaked to be more easily obtained. Because my normal villager couldn't shut up about what I was wearing, did the other day, was holding, where we were, ect...but the others gave me newish dialogue and some of the other dialogue I've seen but only once through the entire year.
> 
> I also had two of my villagers talking to each other, which I hadn't seen in ages. So I think they changed the rng on that as well.
> 
> Thank you Rngesus.


Of course it had to be bad RNG no wonder the villagers kept repeating the same topics. Idk what Nintendo was thinking, but they at least fixed it to where it would not be so repetitive so I will give them credit for that. Sure it took a long while for them to noticed this, but still better late than never.


----------



## Valeris (Apr 29, 2021)

They're heavily hinting Rover will eventually be able to be invited. He's using those taglines villagers have so often like "It's fate we met here." "Your island sure sounds great!" and the like. It won't be this year mind you, but in the upcoming ones it won't surprise me if he eventually asks to finally settle down and move to your island.


----------



## Looigi (May 4, 2021)

HOW DO I GET THE FLOWER BASKET


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2021)

Looigi said:


> HOW DO I GET THE FLOWER BASKET


the carnations? theyre in the seasonal tab of nooks shopping during may


----------



## Looigi (May 4, 2021)

. . . Oh Sorry I Couldint Find Them Anywhere And Of Course It Was In The ONE Place I Didint Check


----------



## DragonLatios (May 6, 2021)

Looigi said:


> . . . Oh Sorry I Couldint Find Them Anywhere And Of Course It Was In The ONE Place I Didint Check


Do not feel bad. I Forgot they was there and came cross it when i was checking nook taps and came cross it. It easy to forget they are there. lucky i got the newspaper hat and Wind whatever in the last day of april.


----------

